# Brandnew: Lowrance LMS 339c DF iGPS!



## Karstein (7. Januar 2006)

Moin Technik-Enthusiasten,

gerade hat mir BT-Holger die neue Lowrance Geräteübersicht von Thing Big rübergeschickt.

Das heißeste Gerät 2006 dürfte wohl das 339c DF iGPS mit 4000W (max. theoretische Tiefe 750 Meter), Farbdisplay, 256 Farben, Doppelfrequenzgeber UND einer im Gerät integrierten GPS-Antenne sein!

Die integrierte Antenne ist gerade für uns Portable-Nutzer ein nicht zu unterschätzender Luxus, denn damit fällt das Befestigungsproblem der GPS-Antenne flach.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## kossiossi (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brandnew: Lowrance LMS 339c DF iGPS!*

moin karsten,

beobachte das 339 schon länger, hab mich wegen der zu erwartenden preissteigerung für 2006 bei lowrance für ein 337 entschieden.

das gerät soll auch ne andere hintergrundbeleuchtung/display bekommen
das mit wesentlich weniger energie auskommt. wichtig gerade für die portablen geräte.

gruß
danny


----------



## Karstein (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brandnew: Lowrance LMS 339c DF iGPS!*

hat mir Holger auch erzählt, Danny - das 339 bildet die Seekarten wohl qualitativ noch besser ab mit dem neuen Display. 

Haste Dein 337 schon?


----------



## kossiossi (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brandnew: Lowrance LMS 339c DF iGPS!*

wird wohl so sein. aber wenn ich kosten nutzen gegenüberstelle is das alte 337 schon völlig überzogen. und mehr kohle is einfach nich drin.
zumal ja so´n kleines akku nich ausreicht und mein 20ah akku schon 65euro gekostet hat. dazu noch ladegerät und die echolottasche von think big und... :c 

nee, leider noch nich. gerät is wohl schon da, nur die karte noch nich.
aber ich hab ja noch rund 100 tage zeit. |supergri


----------



## Karstein (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brandnew: Lowrance LMS 339c DF iGPS!*

Navionics-card Preise sind 2006 auch hochgeschraubt, Danny...

Dafür kriegste das Optimum-Gerät für unsereiner. #6


----------



## kossiossi (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brandnew: Lowrance LMS 339c DF iGPS!*

das die preise so anziehen hätt ich nicht gedacht, hab wohl nochmal glück gehabt mit meiner bestellung. :m 

gruß
danny


----------



## bjoernderjaeger (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brandnew: Lowrance LMS 339c DF iGPS!*

Wahnsinn mit den Preisen...
War drauf und dran mir das LMS337CDF zu kaufen.. Aber nun soll man für ein und dasselbe Produkt mit dem selben Zubehör 200 Euronen mehr zahlen?? Was soll das..? Das stinkt doch.. Oder kann mir jemand sagen woher diese Preiserhöhung kommt? Bin ehrlich gesagt nicht bereit so viel mehr zu zahlen... Dann leg ich lieber noch mal bisserl drauf und kauf mir ein Humminbird Matrix.. Die sind mit ihren Preisen stabil geblieben...


----------



## Angel-schlageter (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brandnew: Lowrance LMS 339c DF iGPS!*

Leider ist die Sache mit der Preiserhöhung sehr ärgerlich. Auch für die Händler. Aber im Vergleich zu Humminbird sind die Lowrancepreise in den letzten Jahren drastisch gesunken. Es wurde keine Preissteigerung, auch nicht durch einen schlechteren Dollarkurs, an den Kunden weitergegeben. Jetzt war es leider soweit und lässt sich auch nicht ändern.
Die neuen 2006er Geräte sind aber in der Ausstattung deutlich aufgewertet worden: Neue Software, Updatefähigkeit (auch ein Teil der normalen Echolote), neue Schnittstellen (auch für Bootselektronik). Alles Dinge, die die alten 2005er Modelle nicht hatten.
Und nur die Lowrance GPS und Kombigeräte sind übrigens in der Lage die neuen Lowrance NAUTIC Seekarten lesen zu können. Auf der BOOT am Samstag vorgestellt worden. Vergleichbar mit den Navionics Seekarten. Aber ganz Nordeuropa inkl. Norwegen, Ostsee, Nordsee, Dänemark, Holland, usw. ist auf einer 239,00 Euro teueren Karte drauf. Die passt aber nur in Lowrancegeräte. 

Thomas


----------



## Torsk (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brandnew: Lowrance LMS 339c DF iGPS!*

Ja, sehr,sehr ärgerlich. Aber warum eigentlich immer in Deutschland, überm Teich sind die Preise doch recht stabil...
@angel-schlageter: was sind das für Karten, muß man sich dann das benötigte Gebiet selbst auf die MMC schreiben ?


----------



## Danfreak (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brandnew: Lowrance LMS 339c DF iGPS!*

Preiserhöhungen bis 5% sind ja auch noch hinzunehmen, aber 25% ist der reinste Wucher. #d  Ich hatte vor das X 136 DF zu kaufen, aber habe davon Abstand genommen. Ich hoffe nur andere Kaufinteressenten tun es mir gleich, 
damit dieser Hersteller aufwacht. Andere Möglichkeiten sind uns ja leider nicht gegeben. :c


----------



## toschi (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brandnew: Lowrance LMS 339c DF iGPS!*

@Danfreak
Ich habe auch wegen dem X-136 geschaut bin dann über Neujahr in den Urlaub gefahren und als ich wieder kam hätt mich fast der Schlag getroffen!
Nach langer Suche habe ich im Netz aber noch einige Händler gefunden die das Gerät für 429€ anbieten! Ich habe es von einem Händler letzte Woche noch für 409 € bekommen! Musst einfach mal ein bisschen Googeln!
Gruß
toschi


----------



## Danfreak (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brandnew: Lowrance LMS 339c DF iGPS!*

@ toschi 
`ne PN wäre nicht schlecht.
Laß mich büdde nicht dumm sterben.


----------



## Angel-schlageter (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brandnew: Lowrance LMS 339c DF iGPS!*

Zur Frage nach der Lowrance Nautic Karte:
Es ist nur 1 MMC Karte mit allen Daten. Die Präzision ist fast identisch mit der Navionics. Das Einzige was fehlt ist der Tidenkalender. Und es gibt selten Stellen, an denen die Grundlinien nicht perfekt gezogen sind. Das alles ist aber im Vergleich zum Preis nur eine Kleinigkeit. Seezeichen und der Rest sind praktisch identisch. ABER: Leider nur für Lowrancegeräte.

Thomas


----------



## bjoernderjaeger (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brandnew: Lowrance LMS 339c DF iGPS!*

Also ich war jetzt auf der Boot und hab mich mal über das 337 und das 339 an nem Stand in Halle 2 informiert... Dort sagt man mir das ausser einer jetzt integrierten GPS Antenne sich nichts geändert hat.. Ganz im Gegenteil... Das 337 wäre zusätzlich "netzwerkfähig" das heisst man könne zum beispiel ein Sensor zur Spritzufuhr zwischenschalten welche den Spritverbrauch errechne.. Das könne das 339 nicht mehr.. Stimmt das?
Das einzig gute neue sind die Lowrance Karten.. Die hab ich mir genau angeguckt und die sind einfach im preis Leistungsverhälltniss klasse.. Das wäre für mich ein Grund für Lowrance... Aber 25 % Erhöhung sind trotzdem ein starkes Stück... Nur am Dollar kann das nicht liegen...


----------



## Angel-schlageter (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brandnew: Lowrance LMS 339c DF iGPS!*

War der Typ auf der BOOT zufällig groß mit Glatze? 
Wenn ja: Dann haben wir wahrscheinlich über etwas anderes gesprochen.(Das war nämlich ich)
Wenn nicht: Dann handelt es sich ganz klar um eine Falschaussage.
Die Geräte sind beide in der Ausstattung identisch. Der Hauptunterschied des 339 ist die integrierte Antenne und eine neue Hintergrundbeleuchtung des Farbdisplays. Ebenso die LOWRANCENETfähigkeit, die man nicht unterschätzen darf.

Thomas


----------



## kossiossi (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brandnew: Lowrance LMS 339c DF iGPS!*

hallo,

woran erkenne ich denn ob es sich um ein gerät der 2005er oder 2006er baureihe handelt?

gruß
danny


----------



## Angel-schlageter (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brandnew: Lowrance LMS 339c DF iGPS!*

Es haben sich im Menü einige Punkte verändert. Sie werden wahrscheinlich die Unterschiede nur während der Bedienung erkennen können (Erweiterte NMEA 2000 Funktionen, anderer Datenbus zur Kombination mit Sensoren und Geräten). Optische Veränderungen hat es nicht gegeben.

Thomas


----------



## kossiossi (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brandnew: Lowrance LMS 339c DF iGPS!*

hmm, hatte ende 2005 ´n LMS-337c DF bestellt und anfang 2006 bekommen.
denke mal es ist eins aus der 2005er reihe.
müsste doch eigentlich an der softwareversion erkennbar sein, oder?
welche währ denn jetzt aktuell, bei mir ist die version 1.6.0 drauf.
in der anleitung steht aber schon was von lowrance net. #c 

gruß
danny


----------



## bjoernderjaeger (30. März 2006)

*AW: Brandnew: Lowrance LMS 339c DF iGPS!*

Hab mir das LMS339cDF IGPS gekauft..
Hab es mir bei
http://www.fishingtackle24.com/index.php?cName=EcholotFishfinderGPS-CombiFishfinderGPS&xploidID=eed6e057b7b97568f53303edb6be29f0
bestellt... hab letzte Woche noch 829,95 bezahlt.. heute schau ich rein da steht es auch für 949.- drin... Glück gehabt... Ich schätze mal das da der Großhändler Druck gemacht hat...


----------

